# touring cycle for big tour



## jongibsta (15 Aug 2009)

hello

Im looking for a good conditioned touring cycle. Ive been looking at Kona Sutra, Dawes Galaxy, cannondale and surlys. I'm open to ideas but if you have an used bike still in great condition i would love to hear from you.The bike ride should be from John Ogrouts to Lands End and then Gibraltar if everything goes to plan.

Thanks for your time


----------



## numbnuts (15 Aug 2009)

I have this one done nearly 20,000 miles and it is a lovely bike to ride
http://www.thorncycles.co.uk/clubtour.html


----------



## SteveParry (17 Aug 2009)

See: http://www.cyclechat.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=41347


----------



## mattpitts74 (18 Aug 2009)

*Raven Tour*

Hiya 

I have a Thorn Raven Tour, which I have cycled around New Zealand on, its a great bike, very well build and I am looking to sell it, if your interested give me a shout, 

It has the Rolloff hub gears which are great for touring.


----------

